# Government Shutdown?



## solocam678 (Oct 1, 2013)

With the government shutdown does this mean that WMA's an Army Corp land will be closed to hunting?


----------



## TC915 (Oct 1, 2013)

I believe any Army land like Ft Stewart will be since that's federal, but I spoke w/ a GW & he said all State owned areas should be up & running as usual.


----------



## Bama B (Oct 1, 2013)

I do not think the state run wma will be affected. I call dnr and was informed state wma were not closing. The ft stewart check in system is back working when I called. Hopefully it will stay working.


----------



## BryanGT (Oct 1, 2013)

If it does, are you heading to Stewart in the morning?  Im not sure I want to chance it.  You know how some of them can be...


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Oct 1, 2013)

I got an email today from the state saying that all parks are still open.


----------



## Conversion77 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hunted Eufuala NWR this a.m. Got kicked out of Rood Creek Campground run by the US Army Corps of Engineers. Government shutdown was the reason all campers had to leave. I want my tax $ back! I dont give a rats hindquarter what political stripes you may have! But, don't screw with my hunting or fishing time!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm a little concerned about the WMA's on NF land, and wither they will still have the hunts. According to the CNF website EVERYTHING in the Cohutta area is closed. All the camp grounds, the day use areas, and the shooting range. I was looking forward to the Cohutta hunt next week. If all the campgrounds are still shutdown and locked up, that will severely screw the people that have to camp. If those aren't open by then I don't see them opening the gated roads either, and that will limit a lot of access too.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 2, 2013)

First thing I did was called the Morale Welfare + Recreation people here on Fort Gordon (since hunting is under their broad umbrella of non-essential services) and they were open, under a two week extension. So I guess in two weeks I'll know how dire the situation really is.


----------



## Bama B (Oct 2, 2013)

Ft stewart log in number is down again this morning. This blows


----------



## steve woodall (Oct 2, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> First thing I did was called the Morale Welfare + Recreation people here on Fort Gordon (since hunting is under their broad umbrella of non-essential services) and they were open, under a two week extension. So I guess in two weeks I'll know how dire the situation really is.



Hunting is non-essential? There is no hope for our government.


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 2, 2013)

What about the Oconee National Forest? I assume it can still be hunted, but some of the roads will be closed I guess? Anyone heard anything?


----------



## swwifty (Oct 2, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> What about the Oconee National Forest? I assume it can still be hunted, but some of the roads will be closed I guess? Anyone heard anything?



I'm wondering about the National Forest areas my self. It's interesting that the gov't is "shutdown", but they can still close all the roads and public areas.....


----------



## TC915 (Oct 2, 2013)

Here's a press release posted on the Ga DNR site...

" Federal Shutdown NOT Affecting WRD-Controlled Properties
SOCIAL CIRCLE, Ga. (10/2/2013)

Due to concern regarding the recent federal shutdown, Georgia Department of Natural Resources’ Wildlife Resources Division wants to assure hunters, anglers and others that Wildlife Resources Division-controlled properties remain open to all scheduled activities. This includes activities, such as hunts on state wildlife management areas on federal lands, as these areas are considered Wildlife Resources Division-controlled.  Questions? Contact your local office: www.georgiawildlife.com/about/contact. "

Hope that eases some minds.


----------



## stuckbuck (Oct 5, 2013)

Etoncathunter said:


> I'm a little concerned about the WMA's on NF land, and wither they will still have the hunts. According to the CNF website EVERYTHING in the Cohutta area is closed. All the camp grounds, the day use areas, and the shooting range. I was looking forward to the Cohutta hunt next week. If all the campgrounds are still shutdown and locked up, that will severely screw the people that have to camp. If those aren't open by then I don't see them opening the gated roads either, and that will limit a lot of access too.



Not saying your wrong, but I can't find this info anywhere on Cohutta. I found a list of areas affected by the shutdown, but Cohutta was not on it???


----------



## RossVegas (Oct 5, 2013)

Packed my rifles in the car yesterday to go down to johns mtn rifle range for some target practice.  "CLOSED"  Decided to wonder around a bit.  John's Mtn...."CLOSED"  it is on NF land.  Heard a report tonight of a century old farm in VA, some kinda tourist place.  They are totally self sufficiant, haven't taken a penny of federal assistance in years the lady said, but they reside on Federal Land.  They are shut down.  She said in the shutdown of 95, they were exempted because they don't get federal money.  Cohutta I believe is in the NF.  I'm gonna say, they are probably shutdown.  If they are shutdown, there will be no sign-in sheet, so even if you can get by without camping, you won't be legal to hunt.  Can you say....."Thank you for the change mr nobama"  Found a report online earlier tonight, the republican controlled house, has sent three bills to the senate to continue funding "ALL" federal programs, except nobamacare, and the democrat controlled senate has denied all three.

I just looked at the WRD list of closures due to federal shutdown list.  Looks like all the areas of cohutta and john's mtn are listed.  If the shutdown is not resolved, doubt the can have the hunts.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 5, 2013)

stuckbuck said:


> Not saying your wrong, but I can't find this info anywhere on Cohutta. I found a list of areas affected by the shutdown, but Cohutta was not on it???





> Lapse in Agency Funding
> 
> Area(s): Beasley Knob OHV Trails, Boggs Creek Recreation Area, Brasstown Bald Visitor Information Center, Cooper Creek Recreation Area, Davenport Mountain OHV Trails, DeSoto Falls Recreation Area, Deep Hole Recreation Area, Dockery Lake Recreation Area, Frank Gross Recreation Area, Lake Chatuge Recreation Area, Lake Winfield Scott Campground, Lakewood Landing Boat Launch, Morganton Point Campground, Mulky Campground, Toccoa River Sandy Bottoms Recreation Area, Whissenhunt OHV Trails, Andrews Cove Campground, Anna Ruby Falls Recreation Area, Dukes Creek Falls Recreation Area, Frady Branch Equestrian and Bike Trail System, Lake Rabun Beach Recreation Area, Lake Russell Recreation Area, Locust Stake OHV Trail System - CLOSED, Low Gap Campground, Mount Yonah Trail Head, Nancytown, Nancytown Day Use Area, Nancytown Group Campground, Oakey Mountain OHV Trails and Campground, Panther Creek Recreation Area, Pear Tree Hill Group Camp, Raven Cliffs Trailhead, Sandy Bottoms Campground, Sarah's Creek Campground, Tallulah River Campground, Tallulah River Road Corridor, Tate Branch Campground, Upper Chattahoochee River Campground, Warwoman Dell Recreation Area, West Fork Campground, Wildcat Creek Campground #1 Lower, Wildcat Creek Campground #2 Upper, Wildcat Creek Road Corridor, Willis Knob Horse Campground, Bear Creek Trail, Chestnut Mountain Shooting Range, Cottonwood Patch Campground, Dry Creek Equestrian Trailhead, Hickey Gap Campground, Houston Valley OHV Trails, Jacks River Fields Campground, Keown Falls Picnic Area and Trailhead, Lake Conasauga, Lake Conasauga Overflow Campground, Lake Conasauga Picnic and Swim Site, Sumac Creek Shooting Range, The Pocket Recreation Area, The Pocket Recreation Area Family Picnic Area, The Pocket Recreation Area Group Picnic Shelter, Cedar Creek Shooting Range, Dyar Pasture Recreation Area, Lake Sinclair Recreation Area, Miller Creek Lake Recreation Area, Ocmulgee Bluff Horse Bike and Hike Trail System, Oconee River Campground, Redlands Recreation Area, Swords Recreation Area, Town Creek OHV Trails
> 
> ...



This from the USFS page for the Chattahoocee/Oconee NF. I highlighted the areas that are in Cohutta and other spots up here in the NW. 
http://www.fs.usda.gov/alerts/conf/alerts-notices


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 5, 2013)

RossVegas said:


> .
> 
> I just looked at the WRD list of closures due to federal shutdown list.  Looks like all the areas of cohutta and john's mtn are listed.  If the shutdown is not resolved, doubt the can have the hunts.



From what I've seen of the announcements from DNR and the few emails I've received that the hunt it;s self is still on. The DNR holds, supports, and manages that, the USFS doesn't assist at all. The USFS can't stop them from holding the hunt it's self, they have legal access to the mtn. What the USFS does control still even during the hunt is the locked roads, and the pay areas. They can and will refuse to open them.


----------



## RossVegas (Oct 5, 2013)

I'll be watching to see if the cohutta hunt happens.  I look forward to it every year (although I've never shot anything there), but I'm off to Virginia that weekend.  Bow Turkey & Deer Season up there.


----------

